# Hallo form Newbie



## RSABear (Jun 13, 2006)

Hallo all,

I have registered yesterday, however I have read and enjoyed many of the posts on the site. I must first of all say – it is a wonderful site with lots lots of information. I’m not a Pilot, but my son (11) has big ambitions to become one at my expense. I have therefore taken my children to many air shows, local displays and military museums and bought many coffee table books on the subject. As a young man I did sky diving and not far from the club was a glider club, many days I spend washing gliders to get a cheap flip. I have never passed on an opportunity to take to the sky.

RSABear
Kind Regards form South Africa


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Bear....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Stick around....


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yes now we have another South African, I thought I was the only one from SA.

Welcome RSABear and hope you stick around.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes please, so someone can finally translate some of Henks posts........


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes please, so someone can finally translate some of Henks posts........



He he he, I am not so bad, you can ask Bear how other people in SA wright and speak English. I am Afrikaans so I learn by the day to speak and wright English even better.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

Just bustin ur chops ol' boy....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum RSABear!
It is really nice that Henk has found somebody from his country.
Besides, Henk should stand a glass of beer to Les.I don't say I'm good at English and I know I have to learn more to improve my skills.But ,as far as all Les' posts are understandable for me the Henk's not always, really.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah but u could get used to their native english


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Why thanks Wurger, I learn from typing English the whole time on the net and from reading English books. Do not worry I was the same. 

Ag les you are one of kind.

Well I hope our new member from SA will stick around and not just post once. 

our English and the UK and US English differs quite a lot.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome Bear!

Henk's English is pretty good, Its understandable which is the most important thing.


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup, I only speak it with a bad accent. He he he, but my spelling has gotton way better.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

gotton?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2006)

That's it .


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

Blah blah blah,


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

U the goddamn spellchecker, that way, ur english will always be perfect......


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he he, thank you horse. That is how I learn to spell the words correctly.


----------

